# 3D Home Theater Setup [50K]



## TheMost (Feb 14, 2014)

Hello People,

I am not a Audio freak or something and know every technical aspects within Audio, But I am enthusiast and know to appreciate and enjoy Quality.

I have recently decided to Buy a 3D HDTV, a Home Theater and Upgrade my PC.

HDTV thread here ! 

Along with that i am planning to Buy an awesome uncompromised home theater to make my setup Complete.
(Please read the TV thread first so that you will have an idea of what I am planning to have)

I have sparse Idea in Audio field and I would like to hear suggestions from you

What I Need is : 


1)Uncompromised  Surround sound for movies
2)Quality Audio playback (not just volume and bass for showing off - need the softness,richness and should be able to make myself pleasant )
3)FM playback if possible.
4)Connections-Jack,HDMI,Bluetooth
5)All those fancy names Dolby,DTS ... 

Budget : around 50 K
Space : Not a matter 

 I have went through the net and have this in mind.Period.

BDV-N9100W : Blu-ray Home Theatre Systems : Home Theatre System : Sony India

and 

BDV-N7100W : Blu-ray Home Theatre Systems : Home Theatre System : Sony India

(I really Dont Know what is the difference between both the models except the fancy tower - can someone explain ?)

Please Give you valuable suggestions.
This will be my Multimedia setup for at least 8 years.


----------



## baiju (Feb 15, 2014)

You want awesome sound with all features? Forget Sony, LG and the likes. Look for Denon, Yamaha or Onkyo AVRs and a good speaker system. A good AVR will cost around 30K. Add another 30-40K for speaker system. If you don't have the budget, first get a pair of book shelf speakers for the fronts and add the other components step by step. These brands have HTiBs also (AVR+speaker system). Some suggested models are Onkyo 3500, Yamaha 299. These doesn't have blu-ray player so buy it separately. Yamaha 299 is more advanced than Onkyo 3500, it even supports 4K passthrough (which eventhough is not of use atleast for a couple of years).


----------



## TheMost (Feb 15, 2014)

baiju said:


> You want awesome sound with all features? Forget Sony, LG and the likes. Look for Denon, Yamaha or Onkyo AVRs and a good speaker system. A good AVR will cost around 30K. Add another 30-40K for speaker system. If you don't have the budget, first get a pair of book shelf speakers for the fronts and add the other components step by step. These brands have HTiBs also (AVR+speaker system). Some suggested models are Onkyo 3500, Yamaha 299. These doesn't have blu-ray player so buy it separately. Yamaha 299 is more advanced than Onkyo 3500, it even supports 4K passthrough (which eventhough is not of use atleast for a couple of years).



Thank you so much for spending your time explaining it.So Kind of you.

I Just have one doubt to re-clarify.
Will the Yamaha/Onkyo HTiBs Take over the Sony fancy Towers in terms of Quality ?
The speakers are small and also they are cheaper than Sony if i was not wrong.
Will they provide a superior Quality ?

I am in the side of getting Yamaha 299/ other HTiB's


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 15, 2014)

it is India that's why you are even asking this question.go to any reputed/major international audio/video site & the only suggestions you will get will be from onkyo,yamaha,denon etc for home theater systems. btw just check some home theater/speakers topic in first 4-5 pages of this section & you will get some good suggestions.


----------



## TheMost (Feb 15, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> it is India that's why you are even asking this question.go to any reputed/major international audio/video site & the only suggestions you will get will be from onkyo,yamaha,denon etc for home theater systems. btw just check some home theater/speakers topic in first 4-5 pages of this section & you will get some good suggestions.



Thank You.


----------



## funskar (Feb 15, 2014)

Get yht 299 .. sony,lg,samshit r crap in front of yamaha,onkyo,denon..
get a Yamaha BDS-473 bluray player for 12k separately..


----------



## TheMost (Feb 16, 2014)

I have settled with Yamaha 299 going to buy it day after tomorrow..
Along with SONY w850 46"


----------



## TheMost (Mar 16, 2014)

Can i have some higher buget HTIB s.. ?

Or some custom built near 60k ?


----------



## TheMost (Mar 17, 2014)

I have created a new thread as i have changed up my mind for individual avr and speakers.
Here :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=182046

Thread served its purpose !


----------

